# 8 wk Puppy - DAYCARE???



## Naven

I am purchasing a new puppy and I am worried because my wife and I both work full time. Although I can get home early (3ish, I'm a teacher) I worry that the puppy cannot hold it that long.

There is a very reputable doggie day care near my house, and I was wondering what you folks thought about me bringing Hugo there during the week... like 8-3... asking for him to be in a crate 2-3 hrs at a time and being let out to use the restroom and play a little. Do you think this is reasonable? If not, what are some alternatives?

Thanks so much for your help

-n-

P.S. My wife would rather come home during lunch and let him out herself so he knows where his home is... but we arent sure.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

How about a combination of the doggie day care and your wife? As long as you've visited the doggy day care and trust their workers and facilities..that's a great option to have your pup have a fun filled day. Then maybe every other day you can keep the puppy crated in the house with your wife coming home in the middle of the day.


----------



## LaRen616

Puppy day care sounds like a good idea! He'll get to socialize with other dogs and with other people. You are being very responsible in this decision and I wish other people thought that way. I have a Co worker that left her dog in a crate for 10 hours everyday while she went to work. Thank goodness her friend talked her out of keeping the puppy and now my sister has him and he is almost never crated because my sister is a stay at home mom and she lets him run around and play all day


----------



## Naven

We are also thinking of a pet walker. For 9 dollars, she would come for 15 minutes and play with Hugo in my yard. That would be a nice break between when he goes in the crate and 8 and when momma comes home at 11:30.


----------



## cshepherd9

When Willow was that small, I used a dogwalker. He would come to my house and let her and my other dog out and play with them for about 20-30 minutes. His price was much more reasonable than a doggie daycare and I didn't have to worry about taking her and picking her up before and after work. Plus, now I have a contact in case anything ever comes up, I can call him and ask if he will go over and check on the dogs!


----------



## Jason L

8 wks is a little young. Would a daycare even take a 8 week pup, considering he does not have his parvo/distemper shots yet?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I would not take a puppy to daycare, but would do a dogsitter if no one could let the puppy out. 

I would not take any of my dogs to a daycare, control freak part of it, but also I've read enough on here from people who have worked in these places to realize it's not necessarily the safest environment.


----------



## JKlatsky

Personally I wouldn't do daycare with such a small puppy. I know that they are reputable, but I wouldn't my new puppy to have exposure to so many dogs before they had al their shots. I think that would be hard on the developing immune system. Heck, I don't even let my pups go to Pet Stores to ride in the cart until they've had their 2nd set of shots.


I think a dog walker is a better choice and it won't be forever. By 10 weeks, with careful management and strict adherence to schedules my pups easily went 4 hours in a crate with no accidents. I think by the time I hit 16 weeks we had no trouble with an 8 hour day.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom

I would probably wait. We started Sigurd at daycare when he was about 3-4 months old. It really helped with socialization - we both work from home so it wasn't a problem with letting him out and stuff.


----------



## Naven

Yeah, that is what I thought... so I called and talked to the owner. Luckily, she said the exact same thing. "Because the immune system is so fragile on an 9wk old puppy, I would keep them quarantined until 12 weeks. If you needed a dog sitter, then they would only be in contact with humans. BTW, you should also keep your Wheaten (my other dog) a little secluded for a few weeks as well... just to be safe."

She really seemed to care. She said she started Advantage Pet Center (largo, FL) because she is a GSD breeder... so that was surprising, considering I didnt tell her what type of puppy I had until then.


----------

